# Thick doors -- Where to get locksets &amp; deadbolts



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Contractors, I have a customer that needs new locks and deadbolts on exterior doors that are 2-1/4" thick (backsets must be 2-3/4"). Standard locks won't reach to the other side. I have done some online searches and left messages with manufacturers, but have not found a source. Do you have a source for locks for thick doors? Thanks for your thoughts! I'm in South Central Minnesota


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Look here:

http://www.handlesets.com/index.cfm...knobs=c3871&page=search:browse&F1373=2-1%2F4"


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

I would say most Handle sets with a 2 3/4 backset would work. All commercial locksets would work. Your only problem you could run into is the through bolts to the stem posts being to short. But thats a easy fix. I would install all mortise body locksets. There probably nice big heavy doors intall mortise bodys and pick out nice knobs or levers.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

detroit687 said:


> I would say most Handle sets with a 2 3/4 backset would work. All commercial locksets would work. Your only problem you could run into is the through bolts to the stem posts being to short. But thats a easy fix. I would install all mortise body locksets. There probably nice big heavy doors intall mortise bodys and pick out nice knobs or levers.


Post some pix. Perhaps I can give you advice.


----------

